# Netzteil für GTX 960



## borusse2 (28. September 2015)

*Netzteil für GTX 960*

Hallo Zusammen,

die ist mein erster Beitrag im Forum.
Ich möchte mich kurz vorstellen: Ich heiße Leo, 21 Jahre alt und angehender Fachinformatiker. Shame on me, dass ich trotzdem folgende Frage habe :

Ich habe mir zum ersten mal einen PC  mit überwiegend neuer Hardware gekauft (nicht brandneu - aber keine Gebrauchtware) .

Verbaut sind bisher:
1 Gigabyte GA-H81M-S2H mATX Board
i5 4460
1 TB Festplatte Sata
8GB Ram
und bisher meine alte Nvidia GT 750
und ein liegen gebliebenes 300 W Netzteil.
Heute ist meine MSI Nvidia Geforce GTX 960 angekommen.
Auf der Verpackung wird ein 400W Netzteil mit mindestens 42 A auf den 12V Schienen als minimale Systemvoraussetzung ausgerufen.

Ich habe vorerst nicht vor die OC Möglichkeiten der GTX in Anspruch zu nehmen.
Ein neues Netzteil werde ich mir mitte des Monats ohnehin bestellen.
Wird das jetzige Netzteil trotzdem reichen um die GTX in Betrieb zu nehmen ?
Der Netzteilrechner von bequiet spuckt mir eine maximale Netzteillast von rund 300 Watt aus.
Bin für jeden Rat dankbar


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 960*

Die reine Leistung eines 300W-Gerätes ist ausreichend, das Problem ist dass ein Netzteil sehr viel mehr ist als die reine Wattzahl. Es ist entscheidend, ob die Leistung auch auf den richtigen Schinen ankommt, die Restwelligkeit klein ist, Leistungsspitzen abgefangen werden können (die Maxwell-Karten in besonderem Maße haben), die Spannungsstabilität gewährleistet ist, die benötigten Anschlüsse vorhanden sind und vieles mehr wie beispielsweise das Alter (Verschleiß) des Gerätes.

Ein reines "ist ein 300W-Netzteil" sagt über dessen Qualität und Einsatzmöglichkeit leider absolut nichts aus. Du müsstest uns schon die genaue Typenbezeichnung nennen (Netzteilaufkleber) damit wir dazu was sagen können.


Wenns ein neues wird reicht ein 400er E10 problemlos aus sofern du nicht stark aufrüsten möchtest.


----------



## Guru4GPU (28. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 960*

Das be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W sollte völlig ausreichen, ist leise, effizient (80+ Gold) und ist gut abgesichert 

Die Hersteller Angaben von Nvidia beziehen sich meistens auf eher billige Netzteile, welche oft nicht die angegebene Wattzahl liefern können.


----------



## azzih (28. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 960*

Die GTX960 ist sehr sparsam, aber Maxwell verlangt von Netzteilen mit schnellem Lastenwechsel klar zu kommen, da tun sich manche billigen etwas schwer. Hier mal zwei günstige Empfehlungen:
Cooler Master G450M 450W ATX 2.31 (RS-450-AMAAB1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## borusse2 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 960*

Eine kompetente Antwort aus dem schönen Saarland 
Habe das Netzteil gerade mal gegoogelt:

HEC300TC-2WB

+3.3V - 21 A 
+5V - 15 A 
+12V1 - 14 A 
+12V2 - 14 A 
-12V - 0.3 A 
+5VSB - 3 A

Das Netzteil ist aus einem alten Büro Rechner.
Nach meinem Verständnis hätte dieses Netzteil 28 A auf der 12 V Schiene ?

Ich bin ziemlich ungeduldig, ist absolut davon abzuraten die Karte mit diesem Netzteil in Betrieb zu nehmen ?
Ich hätte allenfalls mit einem Computer-Absturz gerechnet, oder liege ich damit falsch ?


Danke Guru für deine Kaufempfehlung. Ich habe das be quiet NT mal in den Amazon Warenkorb gelegt.
Da mein Gehäuse gut schallgedämmt ist würde ich auch ein "lauteres" Netzteil zurückgreifen, wenn sich dafür etwas am Preis tun würde. Oder ist der Geiz hier unangebracht?

Weitere Empfehlungen sind sehr willkommen 

Danke schonmal für die schnellen Antworten.


// Vielen Dank auch für deine Empfehlungen azzih


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 960*

Da das Netzteil zumindest die rudimentären Schutzschaltungen vorweist kannst du versuchen die Karte damit zu betreiben. Das wird für einen reinen Windows-Betrieb auch sehr wahrscheinlich reichen, wenn die Karte unter Last ist kanns aber instabil werden oder der PC geht ganz aus. Direkt kaputtmachen kannste damit zwar nichts (bzw. es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich), gesund ists aber trotzdem nicht.

Persönlich würde ich warten bis das neue Netzteil da ist - nur wegen ner Woche Wartezeit seine Hardware aufs Spiel setzen ist denke ich keine besonders kluge Entscheidung, selbst wenn die Chancen auf einen Defekt so klein wind.

Weitere Empfehlungen? Die gleiche Liste wie immer - von sehr gut und teuer oben bis günstiger und brauchbar unten - in deinem Falle falls Verfügbar eben das jeweilige 400W-Modell (die Liste ist ursprünglich für stärkere Spiele-PCs im Bereich 500W gedacht):

1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W ATX 2.4 (BN250)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231)
1 x Sea Sonic G-Series  G-550  550W PCGH-Edition ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM)
1 x Antec Edge 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-05055-5)
1 x Cooler Master VS-Series V550SM  550W ATX 2.31 (RS550-AMAAG1)
1 x Antec TruePower Classic TP-550C, 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07702-6/0761345-07703-3)
1 x Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX))


----------



## borusse2 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 960*

Okay das ist bis hierhin schon sehr einleuchtend für mich.
Einer der Kaufempfehlungen werde ich dann auch folgen.

OffTopic: Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Finanzierung des Boards aus ?
Über entsprechende Links könnte das Forum ja auch an Kaufempfehlungen verdienen 

Wie verhält es sich denn mit der Info die auf der Grafikkarten Verpackung steht?
Sinngemäß " 42A minimum auf der 12 V Schiene" 
Werden dann einfach 12V1 12V2 etc zusammengerechnet ?

Ich habe nämlich noch ein altes be quiet  Netzteil gefunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach der von mir aufgestellten These würde das Netzteil aber auch nicht ausreichen oder werden die Werte anders miteinander verrechnet?
Wie auf dem Bild sichtbar könnte man auch 18A als Maximum interpretieren..


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 960*



borusse2 schrieb:


> Wie verhält es sich denn mit der Info die auf der Grafikkarten Verpackung steht?
> Sinngemäß " 42A minimum auf der 12 V Schiene"
> Werden dann einfach 12V1 12V2 etc zusammengerechnet ?
> 
> ...



Da wird nichts gerechnet, was da verlangt wird ist die "combined Power" und das sind genau die 18A die da stehen. Mehr gibt dieses (uralte!) Netzteil auf den +12V nicht her, deswegen steht da auch "216W" drunter - das ist die maximale Leistung die das NT tatsächlich auf +12V bringt - als es neu war, mittlerweile dürfte es deutlich weniger sein aus Altersgründen.

Hintergrund ist, dass vor vielen vielen jahren die Hardware so ausgelegt war, dass Leistung auf 3,3v, 5v und 12v verlangt wurde. Entsprechend waren die netzteile gebaut. Mit Fortschritt der Technik und erhöhtem Strombedarf war es aber sinnvoller, möglichst viel leistung bei +12V abzugeben um die Ströme klein zu halten (I = U/R und so... wenn du 250W einer modernen Grafikkarte durch die 5V-Leitung haben willst wären das 50 Ampere die deine Leitung zum rauchen bewegen), deswegen setzen moderne PCs bei leistungsstarken Komponenten rein auf +12V. Moderne Netzteile sind auch so ausgelegt, du wirst sehen wenn du bei einem E10 statt deinem E5 Netzteil schaust (was der 5. Nachfolger davon ist...), dass von den 400W des NTs fast 400 auch auf +12V geliefert werden können. Das NT wäre für eine moderne Grafikkarte geeignet - ein gleich starkes E5 nicht.


Übrigens sind die 42A als Herstellerangabe auch mit extremen Sicherheiten gerechnet - 42A bei 12V wären 504W nur für die Grafikkarte... eine GTX960 verbraucht unter Vollast nicht mal ein Drittel davon.


----------



## borusse2 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 960*

Vielen Dank für die Infos und rundum zufriedenstellenden Antworten 
Schönen Feierabend zusammen!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 960*



borusse2 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Infos und rundum zufriedenstellenden Antworten
> Schönen Feierabend zusammen!



Und welches Netzteil wirst du dir jetzt kaufen?


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 960*



borusse2 schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist aus einem alten Büro Rechner.
> Nach meinem Verständnis hätte dieses Netzteil 28 A auf der 12 V Schiene ?



Du kannst die beiden 12 Volt Rails nicht einfach zusammenrechnen.


----------



## borusse2 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 960*

Wie angekündigt eher eine Low Budget Variante:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den Fall einer markanteren Aufrüstung müsste das NT zwar schnell wieder weichen,  aber ich hoffe dass ich erst einmal eine Weile Ruhe damit habe


----------



## NuVirus (28. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 960*

Jo wenn du bei günstigen Mittelklasse Grafikkarten bleibst reicht das Netzteil - so bis ca. 200W Verbrauch ist für das E10 400W gar kein Problem.

Nach ca. 5 Jahren sollte man über einen Austausch nachdenken.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 960*

Das ist kein Low-Budget sondern schon ein sehr gutes Gerät - Low Budget wäre der halbe Preis bei 400W. 

Mit dem 400er E10 wirste viele Jahre deine Ruhe haben bei deiner aktuellen Hardware. So lange du nicht vorhast _wirklich _schnelle Grafikkarten einzubauen haste in der Stromecke erst mal ausgesorgt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 960*

Gute Wahl und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Saftspender @TE.


----------



## borusse2 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil für GTX 960*

Vielen Dank an alle bei der Entscheidungsfindung !


----------

